# Contracts and RRP



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Might be a good idea to review the wording of your contracts to include RRP.

_Provide homeowners with a checklist that verifies that they have received the Renovate Right: Important Lead Hazard Information for Families, Child Care Providers and Schools pamphlet, they have seen the contractor’s firm and renovator certification, and they understand that the certified renovator will be on site when signs are posted, when the work-area containment is being established and when the post-renovation cleaning verification (dust wipe test) is performed. The certified renovator will be reachable by cell phone at other times. Consider whether to give your cell phone number to the homeowner._

Read more.......


----------

